# SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2007)

Moin allerseits.

Auf meinem Mobiltelefon bekam ich vor einigen Tagen eine Spam-SMS mit folgendem Inhalt:

Info vom Flirtprovider (1,99/sms)
für sie wurde kostenlos eine nachricht, foto gespeichert zum abruf antworten sie mit NEU (ansonsten STOP) an die 72100

Absender ist die  0177 1785xxx

Natürlich antworte ich nicht auf solchen Müll. Kaum hatte ich aber die SMS gelesen und das Mobiltelefon beiseite gelegt, kam ein Anruf mit unterdrückter Nummer. Ich nehme ihn an (könnte ja ein neuer Kunde sein).
Am anderen Ende: nichts.

Seit dem kommen in unregelmäßigen Abständen solche Anrufe. Teils mehrmals pro Tag.

Nie ist einer am anderen Ende dran. Dort hört man nur leise knackende Geräusche, dann wird die Verbindung unterbrochen. Das war bis zur Spam-SMS nie so, daß ich solche Anrufe erhielt.

Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe*

laut Auskunft der bei E-plus einsehbaren Liste der Diensteanbieter handelt es sich um die

(...)

Und laut Verhaltenskodex, der zwischen E-plus und den Diensteanbietern vertraglich vereinbart wurde, verstößt die Powerpool AG damit eben gegen genau diesen Verhaltenskodex.

Habe E-plus mal darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt.


----------



## berliner (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> (...)



habe auch ne sms von da bekommen nachdem ich im RTL-Chat aktiv war..

30175 ist definitiv keine berliner plz


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe*



berliner schrieb:


> 30175 ist definitiv keine berliner plz


ist  Hannover und  diese  Adresse  samt der Berliner Allee steht auch im Impressum  
von [noparse]www.powerpool-ag.com[/noparse]


> (...) [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ist  Hannover und  diese  Adresse  samt der Berliner Allee steht auch im Impressum
> von [noparse](...)[/noparse]



Ich wurde von dieser (...) ebenfalls[ edit] . O2 hat nach eigenen Angaben keine Möglichkeit von diesem Drittanbieter die { edit]  erworbenen Geldbeträge zurückzuverlangen (Premiumdienst), verdient aber lustig weiter an ihnen. Auch eine dauerhafte Abbestellung der Premium SMS geht angeblich nicht.  Technisch machbar wäre es m. E., den Versand dieser SMS an Endkunden auf Wunsch des Endkunden zu unterbinden, aber der Verdienst lockt sie. Ich habe daher meinen Vertrag bei O2 gekündigt. Wenn das alle [ edit]  machen wird sich herausstellen, was mehr Einnahmen für O2 ergibt. Vom Herrn { edit] , (...), ist nichts zu erwarten, wie er mir schrieb. Auch von der dtms ist nichts zu erwarten mit Hinweis auf Drittanbieter. Natürlich verdienen sie auch daran. Es kommt mir so vor, als ob eine Taxizentrale ihre Dienste[ edit]  zur Verfügung stellt...


----------



## Moppel34 (9 August 2007)

*AW: SMS Spam und merkwürdige Anrufe*

Hallo,
Also ich hatte ja letztens mit denen da vom (...), und man verpsrach mir das meine Nr aus dem System löscht. Nur gestern Abend bekam ich wieder eine Sms. diesmal von der Nr 83800.
Sor ichtig lustig geschrieben. "_Ich hoffe das Du kein Fake bist. Denn ich habe einen Tip bekommen! Möchte mich wirklich gerne mit Dir treffen! Schicke dir auch ein Foto, wenn du auf erotische Dessous stehst!_"
Mein Mann und ich haben soooo gelacht. Denn diese 2angebliche" Dame, weiß wohl nicht das ich selber w bin. Sonst würd ich wohl von einem netten Herrn angetextet werden. 
Werde diesen (...) Heinis nun mal eine gepfefferte Email schreiben. Ansonsten lasse ich mich von meinem Anwalt beraten!
Es reicht mir! Auch wenn wir darüber lachen, nervig ist es trotzdem!
:wall:


----------

